
Show HN: Would love some feedback on our pre-launch page (find the Easter egg) - flokii
https://share.link
======
aphextim
If you click on the pink flamingo when it exposed it opens up a flappy bird
game. They are layered so if the blue flamingos are "in front" of the pink one
you cannot click to open the game. Pretty neat and I like the simple/clean
look of the website.

